# Jumping speedometer



## michael.redman.92 (Mar 26, 2017)

Here is a video of what I'm talking 
https://youtu.be/VMJ8uzH-AgU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you set the DIC to display the speed, what does it show? That would give a clue if it's in the gauge itself or in the data.

Looking over the manual, the output shaft sensor is connected to the ECM. The ECM reports the speed to the BCM and the BCM sends it to the gauges.

So, it could be something messing up the computer bus (got anything plugged into the OBDII connector?) or the output shaft sensor is a marginal.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Battery needs replacement, or the neg. cable. is my guess..


----------



## michael.redman.92 (Mar 26, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> If you set the DIC to display the speed, what does it show? That would give a clue if it's in the gauge itself or in the data.
> 
> Looking over the manual, the output shaft sensor is connected to the ECM. The ECM reports the speed to the BCM and the BCM sends it to the gauges.
> 
> So, it could be something messing up the computer bus (got anything plugged into the OBDII connector?) or the output shaft sensor is a marginal.


The DIC in the first cruze's in aus do not show the speed  I wish they did! I have tried it with the cruze control on an it doesn't seem to affect that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael.redman.92 (Mar 26, 2017)

newsguy99 said:


> Battery needs replacement, or the neg. cable. is my guess..


Battery is not that old. I'll check to cable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

